

Show HN: FlyTov - Airline Ticket Bidding - flytov

flytov.com<p>Can you understand from the LP what this company is about? and would you be interested in this?
======
steferson
I am not used to travel through air, but "Social Airline Tickets Bidding" got
me kind of confused, I only undertood after reading below.

That is, if I understood. From what I gather, I sign up, name a price and a
place, and you will Email me with offers that match my destination and price
range?

And I can send to my friends through social networks?

Or am I wrong here?

Like I said, I don't travel through air much, and I don't live in the USA, so
I wouldn't use a service like that, but that's me.

Also, make sure your link is in your header, it just says "Show HN:"

------
mooism2
This is for if I want to fly somewhere on the same flight as my friends?

Or it's a reverse auction site for plane tickets, but then I don't understand
why I need to get my friends involved.

(I'm totally not interested in this, but that's because I don't fly.)

~~~
flytov
It's a reverse auction site, you can chose to leave your CC and buy the ticket
when the price becomes relevant automatically . The social aspect of it is
that you can create a bid and invite your fiends on it , each of them can bid
for a ticket as well (on his/hers price) but the order can only be completed
if someone agrees to fly all your friends on the same flight for the total of
the bids

------
flytov
Hi , changed it up a bit does it make more sense now ?

